# Input on another custom shower



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys.I am starting a new custom shower next week.Customer wants a seat at one end.(shower is 48"x72".My normal method is dry pack/wire mesh over Oatey liner-CBU walls waterproofed with kerdi.Should I build the pan infront of the seat then waterproof the seat with kerdi OR build the seat IN the pan out of cement block.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Skip the Kerdi.

One way slope with Mapecem Screed Mortar.

Pitch a linear shower drain just in front of the bench.

JW


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

try this for a bench www.better-bench.com I use them all the time and waterproofing can be tied into it. 

If using kerdi skip the liner and pre slope and do final slope then kerdi and continue up walls.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

kevjob said:


> try this for a bench www.better-bench.com I use them all the time and waterproofing can be tied into it.
> 
> If using kerdi skip the liner and pre slope and do final slope then kerdi and continue up walls.


rated to 400 lbs on bench


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

the rock said:


> Hey guys.I am starting a new custom shower next week.Customer wants a seat at one end.(shower is 48"x72".My normal method is dry pack/wire mesh over Oatey liner-CBU walls waterproofed with kerdi.Should I build the pan infront of the seat then waterproof the seat with kerdi OR build the seat IN the pan out of cement block.


I would set the bench first. Less of the pan to have to pitch. Kerdi once both are set.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Just do it the easy way, use WEDI!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wedi not easily available in my area. But when I did price it, was cheaper than Kerdi-Board.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm curious why the mix of technologies? Kerdi walls, but traditional Oatey liner base. (And, I'm assuming, traditional drain).

If you're spending the time and $$ on Kerdi for the walls - the largest surface area - why not use a few more square feet and do the base the Kerdi method also? In which case, build everything, then covere everything - base, walls and seat - with Kerdi. 

Never a seat on top of the waterproofed surface - it's gonna collect under the seat and be disgusting.


----------

